# CC177 Release to service



## Globesmasher (21 Jul 2007)

The CAS has signed the "release to service" and the POAC [Provisional Operational Airworthiness Certification] today (Fri 20th July). 

Mtg commenced at 1300 hrs and was over at 1410 hrs. He was very excited about achieving this milestone.

Once again, another good "air force" day.
We officially have a squadron to operate the aircraft.
We have some aircrew and maintainers trained to start work with the aircraft.
The machine is now certified (more or less).
The infrastructure is coming along (getting there - no small feat).

Next milestone = delivery.


----------



## belka (22 Jul 2007)

That is good news.

Now if we can get those new fighters, I will be in air force bliss.


----------



## observor 69 (22 Jul 2007)

What colour is the sky in your world?

Click on video http://www.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?fsID=86
Sound on!


----------

